
I compared McDonald's cheapest burger with its most expensive - Alupis
https://www.businessinsider.com/mcdonalds-cheapest-burger-and-most-expensive-burger-compared-2019-10
======
accrual
I'm not a purveyor of fast foods but it's interesting to watch the changes in
our fast food world. I've had both "low" and "high end" items on McDonald's
menu and am never disappointed given that I'm going in with a certain mindset
(cheap and perhaps hungover). I appreciate the article's depth.

I'm also interested in the trend towards no-meat (Beyond Meat) products. I had
one of Burger King's offerings recently and _really_ enjoyed it to the point
I'd like try some more soon. I hope these trends continue and reduce our
dependence on meat and reduce our meat based emissions. Just one small (and
delicious) step towards a hopefully better future...

